# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türk doktorun mucizesi TV'ye çıktı

## bozok

*Türk doktorun mucizesi TV'ye çıktı*

*17 Nisan 2010 / MİLLİYET*



Güzelliğiyle baş döndüren İngiliz spiker Katie Piper’ın hayatı, sevgilisinin yüzüne attığı kezzapla alt üst oldu. İngiliz doktoru Dr. M. Jawad’ın önerisiyle Türkiye’ye gelen ve Dr. Onur Erol tarafından mikro yağ enjeksiyonu yapılan Piper yeni yüzüyle ekrana çıktı.

Muhabirlikten spikerliğe geçen 26 yaşındaki Katie Piper, İngiltere’nin aranan spikerlerden oldu. Mankenlik de yapan Katie, sevgilisi Daniel Lynch’un yanında getirdiği kezzapı güzel spikerin yüzüne 2 yıl önce fırlatması sonucu Piper hastaneye kaldırılırken 1 yılda 30’dan fazla operasyon geçirdi.

Katie Piper’ın iki yıl önce erkek arkadaşı tarafından yüzüne asit atılması ve yüzünün tanınmayacak hale gelmesi tüm dünyada yankı bulmuştu. Hayata tutunma öyküsü ve iyileşme süreci İngiliz TV kanalı Channel 4 tarafından belgesel haline getirilen Katie Piper geçirdiği 30 ameliyat sonrası kendini bir Türk estetik cerrahına, Prof. Dr. Onur Erol’a emanet etti. İngiliz doktoru Dr. M. Jawad’ın önerisiyle Türkiye’ye gelen ve Dr. Onur Erol tarafından mikro yağ enjeksiyonu yapılan Piper yeni yüzüyle ekrana çıktı.

Piper’ın İngiliz televizyon kanalı Channel 4’da ünlü televizyoncu Oprah Winfrey’a verdiği söz üzerine yeni yüzüyle ekrana çıktı. ZDF’de de yayınlanan programda geçirdiği 30’a yakın ameliyatın ardından son dokunuşları yapan Prof. Dr. Onur Erol da estetik cerrahisinde Türkiye’nin adını dünyaya duyurmuş oldu. ünlü İngiliz sunucunun yüzünün eski haline gelmesinin olasılığı bulunmadığı deri nakilleri de dahil 30’a yakın operasyon yapıldığı, mikro enjeksiyon aşamasının Türkiye’de yapılmasına karar verildiği belirtildi.

VİDEO İüİN:

http://video.milliyet.com.tr/Turk-do...637.htm?auto=1

...

----------

